
Show HN: I just launched my first video course (React/Next.js) - leerob
Hey everyone.<p>I&#x27;m excited to announce a brand-new video course I created called Mastering Next.js. It&#x27;s the course I wish I had when starting out with React &amp; learning about server-side rendering. Why should you care? React is taking over in front-end development and Next.js is quickly rising as the go-to framework for building Universal JavaScript applications. Companies like Netflix, GitHub, Hulu, Uber, etc. are looking for engineers familiar with Next.js &amp; React.<p>Why did I make the course? I&#x27;ve been using React &amp; Next.js extensively in my professional and personal career. I love React and Next and want to share my expertise with the world!<p>To celebrate the release, I&#x27;m launching with a 50% discount! I guarantee you will learn plenty of new tips &amp; tricks for building Next&#x2F;React applications.<p>The course includes 2 full example applications, 4+ hours of content, and 50+ jam-packed lessons. You&#x27;ll have access to the entire source code for both applications, and lifetime access to the videos.<p>If you have any questions, feel free to shoot me a message. I do offer team pricing &#x2F; group rates and student discounts for those who can verify their enrollment.<p>If you&#x27;re interested, you can find more info here -&gt; https:&#x2F;&#x2F;masteringnextjs.com&#x2F;
======
leerob
The first introduction module is 100% free if you want to check it out.

Introduction to Next.js (Next vs. Gatsby vs. CRA) [26:06] -
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uQeidE2LA1s](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uQeidE2LA1s)

------
petr25102018
Not for me, but good luck!

~~~
leerob
No worries – thank you! It's been quite an adventure. The course turned out to
be more work than I expected, but I'm proud of what I've accomplished.

